# Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture on Hondikee - Comments please?



## PeterStas

Frederique Constant is one of those under-the-radar brands that does a lot of things right, including make their own movements for a small but growing percentage of their collection. You see, FC makes around 120,000 watches per year, approximately 8 percent of which hold their own, manufacture movement. That may not sound like that much, but that means Frederique Constant is producing around 9,600 watches each year with an in-house movement inside (or, for pure comparison of scale, about twice as many as A. Lange & Sohne makes per annum).

Just this past weekend in Las Vegas, we got the chance to see a watch that while officially introduced in the BaselWorld season, didn't get too much attention - and that is a shame because it is really worth a look (why it's here on HODINKEE today). The brand new Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture, as seen above in our hand and below on our wrist, is a 42mm beauty that houses a new variation of the existing Maxime movement, cal. FC-710 that features an added center seconds hand. But, not only is the watch really good looking, so is the movement. Did we mention it's their own movement? We did? Well, breathe that in for a minute. Now guess the price.

































The FC-710 caliber features traditional Cotes de Geneve and Collimacon pattern finishing, and is plated in rhodium. The solid gold rotor provides nice contrast through the super wide open sapphire crystal caseback. The case on the Classics Manufacture is rather nice, and the dial traditional and formal without being too staid. In fact, the watch actually reminds us a little bit of Laurent Ferrier's Galet Classic on the wrist (no lie), though the movements are finished _a little_ differently.

Still, this new FC is making a really compelling case for those looking for a classical watch in a modern but modest size, with a true in-house movement and don't want to spend $10,000+. So about the price? The Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture in steel will sell for $2250, and the same watch coated in rose gold will be $2550.

Original article: Hands-On With The Excellent Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture (Live Photos, Specs, & Official Pricing) - Watches Worth Knowing About - HODINKEE


----------



## PeterStas

True Affordable Luxury: Frederique Constant Maxime Manufacture Automatic « The Monsieur


----------



## pierre7891

Great article and pics of Hodinkee! Good article in "The Monsieur" as well! If I were looking for a dress watch with in-house movement the Frederique Constant Classics Manufacture in steel would be high on my list!

I´m thinking of buying the Alpina Extreme Sailing and I gotta say, it feels pretty cool to have the CEO on wus


----------



## carlhaluss

At a local AD yesterday, I just started to discover the FC brand. They have only been carrying them for a short time.
Their quality, especially on the dial detail, is flawless.
The Classics Manufacture looks fantastic. There is nothing that I could fault about the looks, quality and finish. I have been looking for a gold watch for sometime, and it is fine being rose gold plated as well. As it is only the case, and not the wrist band that is plated, there is no reason one cannot get years of wear out of it.
Even with the steel case, the price is nothing short of amazing.
I was looking for a square or rectangular shaped watch. I have a Cartier Tank Solo in steel, and would like a similar style in gold. The Carree FC-235MC25 with a quartz movement is what really interested me. I love a smaller size watch when it comes to gold. The finishing on the watch is at least equal to the Cartier, at a fraction of the cost. 
The article on Hondikee really got me interested in the Classics Manufacture - until I looked at the size. My wrist is 7.5in or about 19cm, but I still like a smaller watch. The current trend towards larger watches is having the opposite effect on me. Although I realize the size of the movement often dictates the size of the case, and I do love the idea of a manufacture movement, I would never consider a watch of this size - at 42mm - unless it's a sportier model. A pity, because it is nothing less than gorgeous.
It appears that the Carree model I looked at is being, or has been, discontinued. All the other models in the lineup are larger.
Nevertheless, I shall still watch the Frederique Constant lineup with great interest. Now may be the time to get one of these beauties, though, at such an exceptional value.
Cheers,
Carl

ps Pardon me for getting a bit off topic here


----------



## danielam099

What a great watch!, the quality is just incredible, Frederique Constant make the best classic watches in the range.


----------



## Michael D. Swaine

PeterStas said:


> True Affordable Luxury: Frederique Constant Maxime Manufacture Automatic « The Monsieur


Coming in late, but I just discovered FC a while ago. I own the 4H4 gold and love it. Looks stunning on the wrist, with beautiful decoration. The classics look with Roman numerals can sometimes appear sort of bland, but this version has large enough numerals, and such precisely done and beautiful patterns that the dial really pops.

What FC would I want in the future? A simple, thin elegant version with a discrete power reserve indicator and a date plus moon phase.


----------



## Cybotron

This is a great watch. I'm skeptical with rose gold plated. How would that hold up? Maybe FC should of used rose gold PVD.


----------



## PeterStas

Cybotron said:


> This is a great watch. I'm skeptical with rose gold plated. How would that hold up? Maybe FC should of used rose gold PVD.


Typically holds-up for ten years. We plate 14 micron.


----------



## Cybotron

PeterStas said:


> Typically holds-up for ten years. We plate 14 micron.


Thanks Peter.


----------



## colgex

carlhaluss said:


> I just started to discover the FC brand.


I'm researching the brand. Found this and wanted to post a question. I really like that Classics Manufacture at the top of thread posted by the OP-CEO. My question is, is it truly in-house? I was searching the website and it states that it is based of a SW300. I'm a little confused.

Frederique Constant - Geneve - WATCH CARE


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

colgex said:


> I'm researching the brand. Found this and wanted to post a question. I really like that Classics Manufacture at the top of thread posted by the OP-CEO. My question is, is it truly in-house? I was searching the website and it states that it is based of a SW300. I'm a little confused.
> 
> Frederique Constant - Geneve - WATCH CARE


The FC-700 and 900 series movements are in-house. The FC-300 series movements are not and may be ETA or Sellita based. Anything with "Manufacture" in the name will be in-house. However, not everything is fabricated in-house, as FC still relies on suppliers for certain parts (much like the rest of the industry).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PepsiDial

Probably around 7-years ago I purchased a Frederique Constant watch in the Polanco district (the mall) of Mexico City. Without ever hearing of the brand at the time, I spent aruond $700 US and bought one on the spot- something I never did before, nor can I imagine doing again. Enjoyed the watch for some time, loved the dial and caseback. Nobody in Canada knew of the brand. Now they carry it at Birks, which is a major chain jeweler here. I don't know what they are worth or not worth, I liked the watch and found it classical and stylish; no longer do I have it though I would buy again if I got a decent enough deal to justify doing so.


----------



## colgex

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> The FC-700 and 900 series movements are in-house. The FC-300 series movements are not and may be ETA or Sellita based. Anything with "Manufacture" in the name will be in-house. However, not everything is fabricated in-house, as FC still relies on suppliers for certain parts (much like the rest of the industry).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still don't fully understand. How is an FC 710 different from a FC 300 is they are both SW# based. Isn't that the same thing other people do and call it XXX Engine or Caliber but it is really an ETA or SW with internal modifications?


----------



## Laparoscopic Yoda

colgex said:


> I still don't fully understand. How is an FC 710 different from a FC 300 is they are both SW# based. Isn't that the same thing other people do and call it XXX Engine or Caliber but it is really an ETA or SW with internal modifications?


I just saw why you're confused on that page, I'm betting that the table has a mistake. The FC-710 should be placed with the FC-700 and 735 in the table, since the 710 is a modification of the base FC-700 (adds a second hand). The table also omits the FC-705, which is the moon phase modification of the 700, or the FC-718, which is the worldtimer. Trust me, it isn't based on the SW300 or ETA 2892 - they are very different designs.


----------



## colgex

Laparoscopic Yoda said:


> I just saw why you're confused on that page, I'm betting that the table has a mistake.


Yeah that's what I originally thought but who knows...


----------



## magnumgourmet

Either all of the 700 series of movements are based on the SW300, or they made a mistake on their website.

Frederique Constant - Geneve - 700 SERIES MANUFACTURE



colgex said:


> Yeah that's what I originally thought but who knows...


----------



## KAW

magnumgourmet said:


> Either all of the 700 series of movements are based on the SW300, or they made a mistake on their website.
> 
> Frederique Constant - Geneve - 700 SERIES MANUFACTURE


I believe the use of the _manufacture_ term (short for manufacture d'horlogerie) is reserved for companies that design and fabricate watch movements as well as assemble them into their own watches. The manufacture collection will therefore not contain any watches with ETA or SW movements; the movements have to be in-house (design and production) for manufacture to apply. Some components can still be manufactured externally, such as the hairspring, but most of the watch must be produced and assembled in-house.


----------



## Kid_A

in my view FC was for a long time kinda watch underdog. partially it was problem of FC since they were somehow looking ofr own look. recently seems that FC has new blood in vains and the brand/brand's design is growing nicely...


----------



## colgex

Kid_A said:


> in my view FC was for a long time kinda watch underdog. partially it was problem of FC since they were somehow looking ofr own look. recently seems that FC has new blood in vains and the brand/brand's design is growing nicely...


Would you prefer an manufacture FC or a Nomos?


----------



## watchvic

FC are doing exciting things now a days and certainly has caught my eye with the current Moonphase. Nomos watches I suspect are for a different market to FC, which cater for a much wider watch market. I own a few Nomos watches mind you and just adore the brand with their stunningly designed and finished movements at all levels. I would love to add a FC Classics Manufacture to my collection one day. Maybe even a FC Manufacture Tourbillon too


----------



## bluebottle

colgex said:


> Would you prefer an manufacture FC or a Nomos?


FC every time. It's a personal preference thing... I don't love all FCs, but those that I do, I like a lot more than any Nomos. Just what attracts me I guess...


----------



## watchvic

I noticed from your signature bluebottle that you have the Moonphase. I tried it on yesterday and unfortunately it wore too big for my 7 inch wrist. Of course how a watch wears is personal preference too but it did look gigantic on my wrist. Perhaps on steel bracelet it makes the watch appear larger. I need to try it on leather next time.

An absolutely gorgeous watch none the less. The deep blue dial is mesmerising as is the amazingly finished movement.


----------



## bluebottle

watchvic said:


> I noticed from your signature bluebottle that you have the Moonphase. I tried it on yesterday and unfortunately it wore too big for my 7 inch wrist. Of course how a watch wears is personal preference too but it did look gigantic on my wrist. Perhaps on steel bracelet it makes the watch appear larger. I need to try it on leather next time.
> 
> An absolutely gorgeous watch none the less. The deep blue dial is mesmerising as is the amazingly finished movement.


It is stunning. I initially thought it might be a bit big, but I am quite a large guy so I figured I would get away with it. The bezel is so thin it does magnify its diameter a bit.
I was keen on the rose gold plated version as I have a rose gold wedding ring, but you're quite right, the blue dial is almost good enough to swim in!

I think it looks excellent on the contrast stitch band they ship with - just hoping FC will respond to my support ticket at some point about sourcing a deployant clasp for the thing before I fumble it when I'm undoing it and drop the thing!


----------



## whitey_rolls

I had heard of this brand before but saw them in person for the first time yesterday while shopping at Birks in Canada. I was very impressed with the watches in person, a lot more so than the disappointing Breitling Superocean Heritage. However I will echo what others have already said, they are too big. Are all of the in house watches 42 mm or above? Is this done simply because of the size of the movement, if not I'd be much more interested to buy if I could get something in the 38 - 40 range.


----------



## bebeq_baka

bluebottle said:


> I was keen on the rose gold plated version as I have a rose gold wedding ring, but you're quite right, the blue dial is almost good enough to swim in!


You should get the blue dial with rose gold plated. I saw it online at Bloomingdale's
http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...p=8&ppp=96&sp=1&rid=&spc=63&cm_kws=frederique constant


----------

